# My MAC Collection + Train Case!



## haute_couture_yourself (May 8, 2005)

This is my collection as of today, 08 May 2005.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 9, 2005)

I'm so jealous!! I wish my collection was that big. How do you girls afford it all? MAC is making me broke! Haha. I noticed you like light colors in lip glosses... maybe you go a little bolder with some bright reds or pinks?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what MAC is about, taking chances. LOVELY COLLECTION!


----------



## user2 (May 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_I'm so jealous!! I wish my collection was that big. How do you girls afford it all? MAC is making me broke!_

 
My collection grows with its years! 
I didnt buy anything on one day...and I got a lot of stuff for my birthday or for christmas...


----------



## haute_couture_yourself (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_I'm so jealous!! I wish my collection was that big. How do you girls afford it all? MAC is making me broke! Haha. I noticed you like light colors in lip glosses... maybe you go a little bolder with some bright reds or pinks?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what MAC is about, taking chances. LOVELY COLLECTION!_

 
when i had a job, i would blow my entire check on MAC. i used to spend upwards of $300 at a time. man, i miss that. but now i'm unemployed and buy what i can afford to at the time.
and yeah, i like the light colors. i've had a hard time finding bright lip colors that suit me...i have VERY pigmented lips and everything seems to turn out brighter than normal


----------



## Lollie (May 17, 2005)

That's a whole lot of MAC-stuff you owe! I would be ashamed to show mine... 
Question: there are two eye shadows in picture eight (green-ish and purple-ish). They seem to be a bit larger than the other ones. Is that a special edition or something? Looks great...


----------



## Oonie (May 18, 2005)

Sadly I spend more money on make-up than I do food.


----------



## Caitlin (May 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lollie* 
_Question: there are two eye shadows in picture eight (green-ish and purple-ish). They seem to be a bit larger than the other ones. Is that a special edition or something?_

 
Those look to me to be Creme Colour Bases (though someone please correct me if I'm wrong!)... Essentially they can be used like paints as a base to make other eyeshadow colors stronger.


----------



## Janice (May 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lollie* 
_Question: there are two eye shadows in picture eight (green-ish and purple-ish). They seem to be a bit larger than the other ones. Is that a special edition or something? Looks great..._

 
That's Tres Teal and Whim. They are "mineralize" eyeshadows, and are baked instead of pressed with a domed shape to them. Yes, they were LE. 

HTH


----------



## Lollie (May 19, 2005)

Hey Caitlin and Janice, thanx! They're gorgeous...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 10, 2005)

You have a nice collection.


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 15, 2005)

Great collection and I love your traincase !


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

Love the traincase. Nice collection!


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Traincase*

I had no idea MAC would be so addictive!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had to start a spreadsheet so I don't buy the same thing again.  My darling husband bought me the MAC train case for my birthday!!  Here's what I've collected so far, not including lipglass and lipstick;

Eyeshadow
Aria
Bamboo
Brule
Cork
Era
Folie
Grain
Haux
Honey Lust
Honesty
Jest
Kid
Malt
Mink Pink
Naked Lunch
Quarry
RetroSpeck
Shroom
Slip Pink
Soft Brown Matte
Soba
Mulch
Ricepaper
Nylon
Woodwinked
All That Glitters
Espresso
Omega
Coppering
Satin Taupe
Patina  
brushes
217
224
219
blush - Buff
Skin Minerized finish - Naked You
eyeliners
Teddy
Duck
Bordeauxline
Lipliner
Spice
Dervish
TRAINCASE


----------



## LuvBeMac (Feb 13, 2006)

i cant see the pictures


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 13, 2006)

Neither :'(


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Pictures arent working anymore.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

:'-( i don't see it...


----------

